# Dominion



## Asmor (Nov 16, 2008)

I got to play a game of Dominion against my ever-understanding fiancée. Finaly score was 36 to 41, I won.

She didn't like the game, but she picked it up very quickly. I was quite impressed by that.

I love it. Can't wait to try it in a 4-player game.

Anyone else played it?


----------



## Rhelik (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah I've played the game about 10 times now.  No game has gone the same and I've done a number of different approaches (ramp up gold first, go for quick actions, gardens with tons of cards).   My crew can get very fast.  Its usually no longer than a minute or two at most between turns.  

The game has been worth every cent paid for it.   I hope they come up with an expansion to take it to 6 players, though i might just buy a second copy to work up adding at least 2 more players.   

This is easily one of the best games I've purchased in years.  Good rules, easy to learn, fast game play.  We never play just one, usually 2-3 games at least.

-Rhelik


----------



## MerricB (Nov 21, 2008)

It's on the list of games I want to buy. Hasn't been released here yet, though.

OTOH, I've got a copy of Through the Ages arriving soon. 

Cheers!


----------



## Asmor (Nov 21, 2008)

It was a big hit at game club... Everyone that played it played it until they left.

It's going to be hard to convince enough people to play Stone Age with me next week... Maybe I'll "accidentally" leave Dominion at home.


----------



## MichaelSomething (Nov 21, 2008)

My friend says you can learn the rules by simply looking at the manual.  It's true.

However, the game is good.  Every game can be different and it's hard to figure out the best route to go.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Nov 21, 2008)

Dominion is a real hit; and it plays with two players as well as with four. I don't know about the Rio Grande version, but Hans im Glück's game leaves me wishing for more durable cards. I suspect that the copy my wife wishes for christmas will not be the only one we buy.

On the other hand I think I'll return to San Juan in a few weeks time. In Dominion you are exclusively concerned with yourself; interactivity is not it's forte.


----------



## Cadfan (Nov 22, 2008)

I played Dominion for the first time tonight.

One of the things I noticed- you can customize by giving people characters to play.  Just give everyone a card type that they uniquely can buy, and toss one of that card into their hand at the start of the game.


----------



## Asmo (Nov 22, 2008)

Linky Mc Link?

Asmo


----------



## Asmor (Nov 22, 2008)

Dominion | BoardGameGeek


----------



## MerricB (Feb 3, 2009)

Not a good hand in Dominion:






(played on brettspielwelt.de)

Cheers!


----------



## Asmor (Feb 3, 2009)

Been there.


----------



## Badwe (Feb 3, 2009)

We just got dominion this weekend and it was a blast.  On sunday we finally printed out the insert and that definitely helped cleanup.

An immediate extension of the above poster's suggestion for an individual card type for each player would be left and right individual cards:  put a card pile between each player and 8 in the middle. let players buy from the piles to their left and right, but not across from them. obviously everyone has access to the middle. In this way, all players still have access to 10 card types, and each player doesn't have sole control of a stack.

Still, I'll need to spend some time with all of the different card types, playing the regular rules, first.  Also for those unhappy with interactivity: you need to pick the cards that cause interaction (moats/witches/etc.)


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Feb 3, 2009)

MerricB said:


> Not a good hand in Dominion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, let's put it this way: you only loose one turn!


----------



## MerricB (Feb 3, 2009)

Jan van Leyden said:


> Well, let's put it this way: you only loose one turn!




Funnily enough, after I took a picture of that hand, two Council Rooms were played so I picked up 2 more cards... I ended up, on my turn, drawing my entire deck into my hand!

Cheers!


----------



## Wraith101 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is certainly on my list to buy, unfortunately Milsims has been sold out on the last three occasions I was there. Luckily I can console myself with Talisman that I picked up on sale for AU$25 (not the latest edition but who cares).

Note to aussies who didn't make it into the sale: they say the remains of the store sale will be put on sale online, there was a lot of stock left when I left the store. I expect there will be a good amount of board games on sale!


----------



## MerricB (Feb 9, 2009)

Wraith101 said:


> This is certainly on my list to buy, unfortunately Milsims has been sold out on the last three occasions I was there. Luckily I can console myself with Talisman that I picked up on sale for AU$25 (not the latest edition but who cares).
> 
> Note to aussies who didn't make it into the sale: they say the remains of the store sale will be put on sale online, there was a lot of stock left when I left the store. I expect there will be a good amount of board games on sale!




That's interesting; I'll be ordering from MilSims before the end of the week. I hope there's something I'm interested in online by then! 

Cheers!


----------



## Pierson_Lowgal (Feb 10, 2009)

I wasn't impressed by Dominion.  The whole game is card-building, but the way hands are generated you don't have enough control of each 'hand'.  It's probably a better game for people who prefer the less intense Euro Games.


----------



## Wraith101 (Feb 10, 2009)

> I wasn't impressed by Dominion. The whole game is card-building, but the way hands are generated you don't have enough control of each 'hand'. It's probably a better game for people who prefer the less intense Euro Games.




This is why it was recommended to me, my favourite games are Carcassonne, Settlers and Ticket to Ride (although I do enjoy most other good eurogames, these are my favourites). 

Would everyone agree that this is a good recommendation?


----------



## Cadfan (Feb 10, 2009)

I think Dominion is an amazing game.  Its a card game, so yes, there's a random factor.  But you already like a tile drawing game, a dice game, and a card drawing game, so you shouldn't mind.

And in any case, the random factor isn't that big.  The better players consistently win.  It is, after all, fundamentally a game about managing the randomness to make sure that it consistently benefits you and not your opponents.


----------



## bobthehappyzombie (Feb 11, 2009)

Wraith101 said:


> This is why it was recommended to me, my favourite games are Carcassonne, Settlers and Ticket to Ride (although I do enjoy most other good eurogames, these are my favourites).
> 
> Would everyone agree that this is a good recommendation?




Yes very much a good recommendation, as long as you don't mid shuffling cards Dominion is right up your street.


----------



## Badwe (Feb 11, 2009)

What are some clever combos and counters anyone has discovered?  Obviously most two card combos rely on you playing a village or some other action enhancer unless the first combo card replaces itself, but still.

for example: Council room + militia. so much for an advantage for your opponents!

counter witch with remodel
counter bureaucrat with thief
counter militia with library

some are a little more obvious. most people automatically assume chapel to counteract the witch.


----------



## Cadfan (Feb 11, 2009)

counter chapel with thief

Honestly, I don't do a ton of countering and such.  I concentrate on efficiency and speed.  There are a TON of strategies that could be written out, but a lot of the fun for me was discovering them myself, so I don't know if writing them down is a good idea.

Play the game with some experienced players, and you'll probably find that there are a lot of strategies you never even thought up.


----------



## Asmor (Feb 18, 2009)

BoardGameGeek is now offering preorders on a 2-card mini-expansion for Dominion. $5 shipped, anywhere in the world (though bizarrely it sounds like they're having trouble with Singaporean customers being told they need more expensive shipping. Someone's looking into that)

The cards are supposed to be available 2nd week of March, though it's not clear if that's when the manufacturer is supposed to send them to BGG, or if that's when BGG is supposed to start sending them out.

The two cards are:

Envoy: Costs 4. Reveal top 5 cards of your deck; opponent to your left picks one which you discard, and you draw the rest.

Black Market: At the beginning of the game, create a black market stack consisting of one copy of every kingdom card not in play. The Black Market itself costs 3, gives you +2 coins, and when you play it you reveal the top 3 cards of the black market stack and may immediately buy one of them.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Feb 19, 2009)

Asmor said:


> Envoy: Costs 4. Reveal top 5 cards of your deck; opponent to your left picks one which you discard, and you draw the rest.




The Envoy has been available here for some time. It works well with action-heavy combos; the classical setup being 1st Village, 2nd Envoy. At first we thought it a very strong card, but this has changed in the meantime.



Asmor said:


> Black Market: At the beginning of the game, create a black market stack consisting of one copy of every kingdom card not in play. The Black Market itself costs 3, gives you +2 coins, and when you play it you reveal the top 3 cards of the black market stack and may immediately buy one of them.




Now this one sounds interesting. On the other hand I prefer decks with only a few different cards. A single card doesn't make much sense.

Well, I'm really looking forward to the expansion set!


----------



## Torillan (Mar 18, 2009)

I recently picked up this game, and it is worth every penny.  My 11 year old son and I (still trying to get the missus to play!) play a game a day after school, and we are running evenly in number of wins!  It took him all of 5 minutes to get the gist of how a turn works, then his devious little mind kicked in with some strategy.  He took to Battlelore the same way (little nit.........).

We've played a few games using a "random draw" to select the 10 Action cards to use.  It's worked out pretty nicely, and it doesn't get dull!!


----------



## Wycen (Mar 19, 2009)

As you can see from that picture, there is some interaction in the game.  

The witch, bureaucrat and spy all effect the other players.  Certainly not as much interaction as other games though.

About playing the game, I have come to like it.  I played 2 games Tuesday as a break from my paper writing for school.  Won the second by being able to buy 2 of the 6 point cards in one turn.  Lost the first game only because I didn't have 1 extra card (to give me 50 cards for the Gardens) or because I didn't have 2 more victory points from else where.

I like the game because the first time I played a few weeks ago it was very easy to pick up the rules.  Keeping the decks straight, what's in your hand, what's discarded and what's in the to be drawn deck is the only think a newbie has to worry about.

Our game group Tuesday night would definitely benefit from a 5-6 player expansion.


----------



## Wycen (Mar 25, 2009)

We played a hand tonight before Stone Age and again, those darn Gardens cost me victory.  I needed 1 more victory point or 1 more Garden card, (or my nemesis should have had 1 less). 

The owner mentioned he had something on order, so I guess he's getting the promo or expansion if it has been announced.


----------



## Asmor (Mar 25, 2009)

Wycen said:


> We played a hand tonight before Stone Age and again, those darn Gardens cost me victory.  I needed 1 more victory point or 1 more Garden card, (or my nemesis should have had 1 less).
> 
> The owner mentioned he had something on order, so I guess he's getting the promo or expansion if it has been announced.




That would be the promo. I don't think the expansion is out even in Europe yet, never mind here.


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 31, 2009)

Asmor said:


> That would be the promo. I don't think the expansion is out even in Europe yet, never mind here.



The expansion comes out in May.  Its actually its own game, so it can be played with the original or alone.  Also the promos are shipping now (from bgg).  

This and God Dice have become our pre d&d games.  Its quick, fun and very flavorful.  Its a good starter board game if you play with people who like fantasy.


----------



## Wycen (Apr 8, 2009)

Something I've come to notice, when we play games without the owner playing, we tend to learn interesting things.

Tonight in our Dominion game we discovered that the Thief card doesn't simply force you to discard treasure, you TRASH it.  That is a much nastier card now than it used to be.


----------



## Cadfan (Apr 8, 2009)

Wycen said:


> Something I've come to notice, when we play games without the owner playing, we tend to learn interesting things.
> 
> Tonight in our Dominion game we discovered that the Thief card doesn't simply force you to discard treasure, you TRASH it. That is a much nastier card now than it used to be.



Just make sure that you aren't making them trash coppers that they wanted to trash anyways to increase their chances of drawing silvers and gold.


----------



## Asmor (Apr 8, 2009)

Wycen said:


> Tonight in our Dominion game we discovered that the Thief card doesn't simply force you to discard treasure, you TRASH it.  That is a much nastier card now than it used to be.






Cadfan said:


> Just make sure that you aren't making them trash coppers that they wanted to trash anyways to increase their chances of drawing silvers and gold.




You don't really have much of a choice. You either trash their copper or stick it in your deck, you can't choose to leave it in their deck.

The thief can thus be a bit of a double-edged sword. It can help your opponent as well as harm them.

It's great if the gardens are out, though... Take all the coppers you can get!


----------



## Cadfan (Apr 18, 2009)

Played today with the Envoy.  Its a pretty neat card.  Our set had the village in it, and the market, so the dominant strategy seemed to be village/envoy/market/cellar.

In power it seemed roughly comparable to the Smithy, its obvious competitor.  One initially unnoticed effect is that using the Envoy cycles your deck very, very fast.  It takes an additional five cards out of your deck each time you play it.


----------



## Wycen (May 14, 2009)

Denied!

Yesterday we did a game of Qwerkle to get it out of the way before we launched into Dominion.

So, he dug through his game bag, teasing us with the Envoy and Black Market and then says the dreaded, "Uh, I thought I brought it..."

He FORGOT the dang game!  So we will have wait until next Tuesday to play with the promo cards.

Oh well.


----------



## Wycen (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, it took over a month but finally got to play with the promo cards.  We actually only put the Envoy in the deck, the Black Market hadn't even been taken out of its wrapping, but that's because he gave it to someone to bring to Kubla Khan and they apparently didn't like the Black Market card.

Anyway, the Envoy looked like it was fun, but I actually didn't but any.  However the player who bought at least two was next to me so I got to choose which card to dump.


----------



## Wycen (Jul 15, 2009)

Anybody played Dominion Intrigue yet?

Our group brought it today, so we had a game of the original going while Intrigue played next to us.  I didn't play myself, just saw a few of the cards and the nice card insert in the box, making filing easier, (though still not perfect).


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jul 15, 2009)

Wycen said:


> Anybody played Dominion Intrigue yet?




I've played three games last week with three players each. We used three different proposed setups (German version), so we're still testing the waters here. I'll probably play a game or two today in the evening and report tomorrow.


----------



## Cadfan (Jul 15, 2009)

I've played a fair bit of it.  Any questions?

In the meantime, you can play with some of the cards on BSW.


----------



## Dimitris (Jul 24, 2009)

Dominion is an excellent game. In comparison with the heavier games like Puerto Rico, Agricola, Caylus etc, has the advantage of being fast. Usually we play several games in a row (trying to understand why our strategies doesn't work  ) while we found difficult to play a heavier game for a third time in the evening.
I haven't tried the Dominion Intrigue expansion yet.


----------



## pogre (Aug 6, 2009)

Played a game with the Intrigue set last night. The cards really add a lot to the game. There are a lot of choice cards - you can do this, this, or this. Combining it with the original set has really brought the game to life for our group.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 6, 2009)

My group really likes the game, except for Witch. That card is just the antithesis of fun. In one game, two players did nothing but buy witches until the stack was out, and due to the random selection of stacks, there weren't enough options to stop the witches. I ended up with a negative point total, and most of my hands had 2 or 3 curses.


----------



## Asmor (Aug 6, 2009)

RangerWickett said:


> My group really likes the game, except for Witch. That card is just the antithesis of fun. In one game, two players did nothing but buy witches until the stack was out, and due to the random selection of stacks, there weren't enough options to stop the witches. I ended up with a negative point total, and most of my hands had 2 or 3 curses.




That's just part of the game. Particularly in the base game, if the witch is out, you need to take that into account. My usual strategy is to try and get her as quickly as possible and give out as many curses as I can; the more curses I give out and the faster I give them, the fewer that can be given to me!

Of course, there are also several ways to play around the witch. The Adventurer might be helpful, since it will fetch you coins no matter how deeply they're buried under curses. Anything that lets you get rid of curses is great, e.g. remodel, chapel. And of course if the moat is around, that's a wonderful card.

I'm really, really loving Intrigue. It adds a ton to the game; the base game is kind of like "Basic Dominion" and Intrigue is "Advanced Dominion." Slows it down a bit, but there's way more player interaction, strategic decisions to make, etc. I'll also say that curses play a much larger role in Intrigue... Not many cards in the expansion reference them specifically, but many cards bring them into play regardless (looking at you, Swindler!).


----------



## weem (Aug 6, 2009)

A friend of mine has been talking a lot about this one for the last few weeks - looks like I need to give it a try.


----------



## Wycen (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm now the third person in our group with the Intigue expansion/version.  Unfortunately it looks like the first guy to bring Dominion to game night is starting to tire of it.  I guess we played the game too much and I can certainly see the wear on his cards!  

I'm considering getting the promo cards.  Though, of the two the Envoy is funner because of the interaction with your neighbor, though most of the time my luck gets me 1 more coin and multiple Actions cards, but no more actions to play them.


----------



## John Crichton (Aug 13, 2009)

Great game!

I've only played 2-player games to this point but we've played somewhere between 75-100 of them if you include Intrigue.  It's rare that a game takes longer than 45 minutes and the suggested set-ups for both sets, with the occasional exception, are really interested.  We've taken to starting up with 10 random pulls and then, as the rule book suggests, swapping out one card per player after each game.  We play a total of 9 games and see who gets the most wins and highest total point scores.

I picked up some euro game card sleeves to prevent higher use cards from wear and tear.

If one wanted more interaction as one poster mentioned above, the Intrigue expansion is perfect.  Also, just make sure to play each game with at least 4 attack cards.

I'm really looking forward to the new Seaside expansion!


----------



## TheNovaLord (Sep 4, 2009)

bought this 2 weeks ago and me and a circle of about 10 players have become rapid addicts to it, and have intrique as well

4 female players, who all love it too, and my 11 year old son.

Been a whole range of people winning it? does this mean its too random, dont know yet

played in 2,3,4,5,6 players games so far. 

3 players is my fav size thus far i think

fab range of being very interactive, with say 5 attack cards, to not a lot

i dont the witch is that powerful at all, even with no defence cards in

found you need to read some wording very carefully..especiaslly cards that force you to trash

have bought a pack of euro cards covers, but they seem a bit too tight to me

it is my fav boardgame, i play lots, but buy very few


----------



## Asmor (Sep 4, 2009)

TheNovaLord said:


> Been a whole range of people winning it? does this mean its too random, dont know yet




As with any card game, luck does play a part. But a good dominion player should beat a poor dominion player pretty consistently, if not 100% of the time. Luck comes into play more when everyone's on equal footing, skill wise, and even then they may opt for different strategies depending on the cards available...

My guess is that no one's really started to "figure out" the game yet.


----------



## TheNovaLord (Sep 5, 2009)

just played this evening with 3 noobs to it

came 2nd, which isnt bad for me....i think i really suck at it......my 11 year old beat me agian earlier.....

try it out on 2 new folk tommorrow

am spreading the joy...and benefitting the VFLGS


----------



## hightlow (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. That is very useful.
Cheers and we look forward to your Forum Favourites selections! 
 lazer before and after | free tattoo removal cream prices A tattoo removal cream is needed that would successfully get rid of your tattoos for you without costing you a lot lazer before and after | free tattoo removal cream prices


----------



## MerricB (Nov 19, 2009)

Picked up Seaside yesterday. Ooh - new cards! Nice toys!

Haven't played enough Intrigue yet! Too many good games!


----------



## arscott (Nov 20, 2009)

Seaside has some really fun stuff--the ability to shift cards around in your deck with things like haven, island, and native villiage adds a whole new level to the game.


----------



## Asmor (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, the haven and native village are both deceptively powerful, imho.

Haven essentially sacrifices your current turn for your next turn, and in that respect it's like a mini Tactician. However, one _chosen_ card, even a copper, can make a huge difference. And if you play multiple havens... Fuhgeddaboutit.

The native village is nice because it's a combo-enabler (i.e. extra actions) and it also sets you up to have a crazy turn some time later.


----------



## arscott (Nov 22, 2009)

Just played a 3-player game with treasure maps (for those who haven't seen seaside, treasume map is : trash this card and another treasure map, and gain four gold cards on the top of your deck.)

It wasn't so much the treasure map that made it crazy:  it was all the cards that made it easy to pull the treasure maps from your deck:  haven, warehouse, wishing well, scout, cellar, and I think one more that I forget.  The treasure map cards all got bought up in the first two minutes, and every single pair was redeemed--fastest game of Dominion I've ever seen.


----------



## MerricB (Nov 23, 2009)

I played a 2-player game with Intrigue and Seaside on the weekend. Mad, mad game. Both Pirate Ship and Native Village were in the game, and I got Pirate Ship up to +4 coins before it wasn't worth it stealing from my opponent any more. Meanwhile, he was using Coppersmith...

Cheers!


----------



## Wycen (Nov 24, 2009)

The Seaside expansion sets up some CRAZY combos.  Check out the Tactician, added with cards that let you draw multiple cards such as the Library or Envoy, and you can stall the game longer than anything I've ever seen before.

I lost count of the number of Actions during that follow up turn and finally had to reschuffle and only then ran out of Action cards.


----------



## Asmor (Nov 24, 2009)

I haven't really noticed much of an increase in play time with Seaside.

But then again I also know a guy named Skye who's infamous for loading his deck with cards like village and spy, spending 10 minutes on a turn, and ultimately not having enough money to buy anything.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 21, 2010)

We have a small gaming round at our work place on friday afternoons. Dominion has become a highly favored game there. I would love to play some Battlestar Galactica with them, but Dominion is a really funny and entertaining game - and since its rounds are short, it's also flexible for "time management".


----------



## Toriel (May 12, 2010)

The Alchemy expansion was just released. I don't have it yet but read that there are potion cards which are another form of treasure. You need to have a potion on top of the money to buy certain cards. Of course those cards are stronger than others worth the same price.

The Prosperity expansion will come out later this year. Don't know anything about it though.


----------



## On Puget Sound (May 24, 2010)

I've played with 5 of the 12 alchemy cards on BSW, and just bought the expansion but haven't yet played with the rest.


Several cards in Alchemy push against the Chapel strategy of thinning your deck down to the barest essentials, and instead reward the Gardens strategy of collecting junk to pad your deck size. Philosopher's Stone is by far the biggest of these; in a card mix including both chapel and stone, chapel players will always lose.  Apothecary, too, makes coppers more useful, conflicting with Moneylender, Mine and Chapel when played with them.

**going to ConCarolina June 4-6 in Charlotte NC?  I'll have Dominion and all 3 expansions for post-midnight play**


----------



## John Crichton (May 24, 2010)

We played with Alchemy a few days ago and used all the cards except for Scying Pool.

I really like the mechanic so far and am looking forward to seeing how the cards with with the other sets.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 26, 2010)

Tried Alchemy this weekend, and it was fun, but the infitine loop you can get in with Alchemist, potion, and a card that lets you return one treasure to the top of your deck is crazy.


----------



## Celisasu (May 26, 2010)

I've played quite a few games.  It's a lot of fun.  I have more defeats than wins sadly although I've been informed that I can be annoying at times due to my habit of handing curses to people(I tried that experiment where you wipe your deck down to almost nothing, buy curses, and then use the ambassador to hand them to the other players).  It's great the sheer variety of things you can do.  The only problem I see is that sometimes if the game has a 5 gold cost card that falls under "must have" you can end up with a situation where the person who gets 5/2 gold in the first cycle of their deck will have an advantage over players who end up with a 4/3 gold draw for the first deck cycle.  Still this is a minor quibble and the game is a ton of fun.

Just ordered it and it's expansions(minus alchemy as it wasn't available) from Warstore last week.  I'm hoping to get some more of my friends into it just like one group of my friends got me into it.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Jun 5, 2010)

Lots of pages, so this might have been said already, but...

You can play Dominion ONLINE and for FREE...  Go here:

MU-Spiele * BrettspielWelt - Online Portal für Brettspiele

Click INSTANT PLAY...

Enter a Log-in name of your choice, no need for a password...

It is a german site, though the game rules and cards are in english, but servers and such are german.  Some players are german too, but everyone I played with spoke, errr, typed in English 

Hours of fun...

Takes some getting used to since it is online and all.  Players seem to want to play fast-paced games.  I've been in games that look as long as 20 minutes, some that took as long as 45 minutes.

Most times you'll play heads up, one on one.  Sometimes you can find a 3 or 4 person game.

Lots of good players.  I like the game and have yet to win online (tied once though!)


----------



## Neonchameleon (Jul 6, 2010)

TroyXavier said:


> Tried Alchemy this weekend, and it was fun, but the infitine loop you can get in with Alchemist, potion, and a card that lets you return one treasure to the top of your deck is crazy.



You really don't play with my group.  At least once per night someone putting together a deck that they can play through every turn is _normal_.  (We've banned Outpost and Posession for this reason (and Swindler for being annoying)).


----------



## Wycen (Jul 6, 2010)

Due to school I've missed much gaming, but this July 4th weekend finally played some more Dominion (though they just wanted the classic cards to my dismay).  I asked if anybody had Alchemy but they don't.  I think I'll put it on my wish list.


----------



## MerricB (Jul 7, 2010)

Alchemy is interesting. Not great, but interesting. (Intrigue and Seaside are much stronger).

My copy of "Stash", the latest promo card available through BGG, arrived the other day. I haven't got to play with it yet. Should be interesting. 

Cheers!


----------



## Celisasu (Jul 7, 2010)

TroyXavier said:


> Tried Alchemy this weekend, and it was fun, but the infitine loop you can get in with Alchemist, potion, and a card that lets you return one treasure to the top of your deck is crazy.





*Shudder*  I saw that the other week.  It's a nasty nasty thing.  Made even worse by the fact that due to lack of attack cards in the game we played I had no way of knocking it out.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 7, 2010)

Celisasu said:


> *Shudder*  I saw that the other week.  It's a nasty nasty thing.  Made even worse by the fact that due to lack of attack cards in the game we played I had no way of knocking it out.



It's not that powerful.


----------



## Neonchameleon (Jul 9, 2010)

RigaMortus2 said:


> Lots of pages, so this might have been said already, but...
> 
> You can play Dominion ONLINE and for FREE... Go here:
> 
> ...




Question: Is it known that there are only a limited subset of cards used in the online version?  I've had a few games (winning about two thirds and utterly botching one where I thought the Apothecary was an Alchemist) - but other than the Minion, most of my favourite cards simply haven't come up.  I've had Swindler half a dozen times (including one game where I bought two swindlers* - and they were the 11th and 12th cards after the reshuffle.  I lost).  Repeated Cellars, Chapels, Festivals, Minions, Transmutes, Golems, Nobles, Remodels, and Militias.  But no Bazars, Wharfs, Great Halls, Fishing Villages, Conspirators, Stewards, Tacticians, Outposts, Pearl Fishers, Salvagers, and many many other good cards.

*Swindling Copper into Curses and Gold and Nobles into Adventurers is just nasty.


----------



## MerricB (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, it's correct: all the cards from the basic game are included, but only a small subset from any expansion are allowed to be represented in BSW.

Cheers!


----------



## heruca (Nov 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried the zombie re-theme of Dominion, called Zombinion?

I like the zombie theme much more than Dominion's medieval theme.

And I just made a version of Zombinion that can be played online.


----------



## Victim (Dec 29, 2010)

Just got Intrigue (our first Dominion related title) and played it a few times with 4.  So far, I've been seeing too many interesting seeming card combos to exercise enough discipline to implement any of them very effectively.


----------

